
Pandemic can be controlled, says Noble Laureate - sarthakjain
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/pandemic-can-be-controlled-says-scientist-michael-levitt-bp7qd39lv
======
sharemywin
The infection rate was 10% for the cruise ships.

The mortality rate was low but, the cruise ships don't have nursing homes or
people in the hospitals.

China tracked people down using their phones and isolated people so they
couldn't infect their families.

